

Context Collapse - h34t
http://mediatedcultures.net/ksudigg/

======
daveambrose
"One day I might have an idea for something to write, and the next day I’ll
think about how that might limit my ability to achieve some other goal, how it
will pigeon-hole me or make me vulnerable."

It's not necessarily being "vulnerable" rather than being "accountable". We
hear stories of trolling and online abuse, but particularly now more than
ever, we're accountable to what we say/post/videotape/record, etc on the Web.
"Social media" hits this point home.

~~~
h34t
I think that depends on the range of contexts you imagine, which depends on
your experience and perception of people/the world.

If you only consider people calling you out legitimately, then accountable is
a good word.

But if you consider that there are people who don't play fair or hold
themselves to even a basic set of morals that you agree with, and you've
personally seen enough to know that genuine high-stakes situations do not only
occur in movies, then I think 'vulnerability' also applies.

